# Possible to swing flies on a shorter rod?



## J_Yamaha1 (Dec 25, 2014)

Been wondering if its possible to swing them on a short rod (like 9') if its a pretty narrow river? Also, do you have to use sink tips? Or can you make it work on floating with a lil shot on the leader.

Suppose I wasn't entirely sure why its typically done on loong rods...help casting? Or...?


----------



## Jakob (Aug 27, 2014)

Line control/mending. If you have a smartphone check out the orvis fly fishing podcast, I don't buy orvis gear but I've learned a lot from that podcast. A lot of info on swinging as well as other techniques.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

For years streamers have been swung on 9' rods. Yes it has become easier with introduction of the light weight switch/spey rods that has become popular in recent years, however there are still a lot of streamers swung on the standard length rods. The distance of the cast is generally a little shorter, and the flies a little smaller when using the shorter rods, but they work just fine. As said above, line control takes a little more effort, but if you have a rod capable of throwing the streamers and you do a little practice it should not be any problem.

D


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

I agree with what flyrodder said. PM river and such a 9' rod would do just fine..


----------



## J_Yamaha1 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks all, next Q, it at all effective during the spring? Or the fish a lil too lethargic yet to try that kind of thing. I can see it more during warm water/ more active fish, etc, but...just curious if it'd work in colder spring time waters.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Spring fish are hungry...and yes they crush streamers swung from a 9'rod

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## J_Yamaha1 (Dec 25, 2014)

Aight, well maybe ill try to find some good smaller patterns/ see if i have what i need. Any thoughts on some smaller "norm" patterns to tie for that? We lookin at sculpin types or what. For most part I have tied stuff to drift fish. Think our next trip up is going to be an all day on the river trip with a few people drift fishing. Figured I would try to swing if I can. One last Q, on floating line, can I just add a lil shot on the leader to get it down a lil bit vs. using the sink tips and such...and do you guys know how long/weight of leader you'd use. I will continue to look into this elsewhere, just a good place to ask here as well.


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

You will probably need something pretty heavy to get the fly down those of us using two-handed rods are using heavy tips to get the fly down around here I'm using mostly T 11 and T 14 sink tips. To fish the productive water for swinging you will need a lot more than just split shot. Until I got my two-handed I was using poly leaders as heavy as I could with smaller WEIGHTED flies still not as productive but that was the only way I found to make it work. Frankly swinging for steelhead on a single-handed rod will be more of a pain than a joy if you are interested in swinging I would hit Schultz outfitters and check out a couple of rods the guys are more than willing to show you the ropes as they did with me


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

You can tie smaller intruders that will give you a good profile but still be easy to get down. Goblin colored A.I's are also good for around here. Blue as well.


----------



## J_Yamaha1 (Dec 25, 2014)

I have gone to schultz to price it out. Corey there told me probably around 400ish for a good switch setup. Not ready to drop that yet, maybe for fall. Which is why i wondered if i could make mine work. Got dirt bike parts to buy yet haha


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Good luck brother. I may be selling my switch this year. Time for an upgrade... Lol it will come with a Skagit head all you will need is tips and a reel. If you are interested I'll remember to hit you up on here when I go to sell


----------



## J_Yamaha1 (Dec 25, 2014)

Interested


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Cool man


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

As others stated of course you can swing nymphs and streamers on narrower rivers with a 9 foot single hander. I did it from 1980 to 2001 then switched to spey rods. It's the wider rivers that the spey and switch rods are needed. Use some t-11 or t-14 sinking leader 3-4 feet to get the fly down, weight the fly with lead eyes and/or lead body wrap. 

BG


----------



## J_Yamaha1 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## J_Yamaha1 (Dec 25, 2014)

Black Ghost said:


> As others stated of course you can swing nymphs and streamers on narrower rivers with a 9 foot single hander. I did it from 1980 to 2001 then switched to spey rods. It's the wider rivers that the spey and switch rods are needed. Use some t-11 or t-14 sinking leader 3-4 feet to get the fly down, weight the fly with lead eyes and/or lead body wrap.
> 
> BG


Was lookin at some t11, is it all the same far as strength? Seen one on ebay that says 5wt to 8wt. Prolly know, but im goin for steelhead if that effects the choice. Also, u mean 3 to 4 feet long t11 leader? Last q, do you still put tippet on for the fly, or is it just a leader in this setup. Thanks


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Sink tip then 2 to 3 feet of leader. I use 10 lb. t11 would be fine.


----------



## J_Yamaha1 (Dec 25, 2014)

I picked up some SA T14 (what they had). Put 8' of it on and 4ft of rio 12lb fluoro. Gonna give it a try. Tied a couple patterns to try with it that I posted in the tying area. See what happens, lmao. Pretty much clueless on swinging other then the overall idea of what to try and have happen, haha.

Learn as I go!


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

fyi - check you tube for others also
[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uq2TrQu0SGU[/ame]

He uses a spey rod but the concepts are the same for single hand sorting. He explains it well. Also 8 feet is long I never use more than 4-6 feet of t-14. Easier to cast.
Have fun! 
BG


----------



## J_Yamaha1 (Dec 25, 2014)

Didn't want to start a new thread since this is related, but....as the summer progresses, I'd like to shop, likely, a switch rod. Was curious is the decision to go switch or spey dictated more by river size/width? Would a switch be sufficient for most of the rivers in MI? Lastly, opinions on a best bang for the buck rod/reel combo for switch (or spey if its really needed). Also what kind of weight would I be looking for assuming I would be trying to use it for larger fish here too. 7wt, 8wt?

Only reason I'd like to get a good idea NOW of some decent stuff to keep an eye out for is in case an apparent good deal pops up! Won't really need some TOP tier setup for my weekend trips...just don't want junk either. haha.


----------

